# Pfunderer Joch



## holgi248 (15. Mai 2010)

im Juli plane ich wähernd meiner Transalp (Zillertal- Cortina) eine Etappe mit dem PFUNDERER JOCH . Alles was man im Internet ließt, lässt eine  abschrecken...wie nicht fahrbar...viel zu steil...extrem tour...
Ich trainiere zwar schon etwas, aber wer hat Erfahrung mit dem Pfunderer Joch? Lässt sich die Tour trotz Anstrengung geniessen und hoffentlich ist wenigstens der grössere Teil fahrbar...wieviel % Steigung im Durchschnitt? Untergrund??
Danke


----------



## Biking_Flow (15. Mai 2010)

Fahrbarkeitsangaben sind immer sehr subjektiv - vor allem ob sich eine Tour genießen lässt oder nicht  Um dir ein paar tipps zu geben, wärs gut zu wissen ob du schon mal in den Alpen gefahren bist oder nicht...

Objektive Fakten (ist zwar schon eine lange Zeit her, ober trotzdem): die Auffahrt ist wirklich steil, durchgängig zwischen 15-20%. Bis zur Großbergalm führt ein geschotterter Forstweg, ab dort verengt er sich zu einem Karrenweg, der abschnittsweise (vor allem gegen Ende hin) noch etwas steiler sein kann. Ab ca. 2100m Höhe solltest du Schieben einplanen, außer du bist ein Konditionstier. Die Abfahrt ist ein einfacher, flowiger Weg.

Jedenfalls würde ich das Pfunderer Joch sicher nicht als Extremtour bezeichnen. Landschaftlich ist es sehr schön, und die Schiebepassage ist nicht lang und man kann den Aufstieg genießen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Mai 2010)

Biking_Flow schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt ist ein einfacher, flowiger Weg.



So pauschal finde ich, kann man das nicht sagen. Die Forstwegkehren vor der Weitenberger Alm (schätze ca. 150-200hm) sind extrem erodiert (zumindest waren sie das vor paar Jahren) und auch da ist schieben angesagt, ausser du kannst von einer Spur zur anderen springen. In der Furche selber kann man nicht fahren, da man mit der Kurbel aufsetzen würde.
Aber von oben weg bis zur Bachquerung ist es wirklich Flow pur und die Schinderei bergauf vergessen.


----------



## stan08 (15. Mai 2010)

Auf keinen Fall abschrecken lassen ! Das Pfunderer Joch - mein Favorit unter den Jöchern der Region.
Da können Pfitscher-, Tuxer-, und Schlüsseljoch nicht mithalten.
Wer die Bachquerung trocken übersteht ist bei der Überwindung der eventuellen Schneefelder im Vorteil.
Im Juli ist die Schneelage natürlich entspannter.






[/IMG]



Hier weitere Fotos vom Joch : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26842


----------



## bikeseppl (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo vor dem Pfunderer Joch brauchst du keine Angst zu haben, evtl halt ein bischchen mehr schieben. Anstrengend und schön ist es, hier ein paar Bilder: 0550-1100
http://www.walter-lauter.de/dolomiten2006/index.html

Servus


----------



## AK13 (15. Mai 2010)

stan08 schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall abschrecken lassen ! Das Pfunderer Joch - mein Favorit unter den Jöchern der Region.
> Da können Pfitscher-, Tuxer-, und Schlüsseljoch nicht mithalten.
> Wer die Bachquerung trocken übersteht ist bei der Überwindung der eventuellen Schneefelder im Vorteil.
> Im Juli ist die Schneelage natürlich entspannter.
> ...




Fährst/schiebst/trägst Du diese Übergänge öfters mit dem Rennrad?


----------



## stan08 (15. Mai 2010)

Pfitscher Joch oft, Sandjöchel, Tuxer Joch, Schlüsseljoch, und Pfunderer Joch nur einmal. Es gibt ja auch ne Menge Jöcher in anderen Regionen.


----------



## AK13 (16. Mai 2010)

stan08 schrieb:


> Pfitscher Joch oft, Sandjöchel, Tuxer Joch, Schlüsseljoch, und Pfunderer Joch nur einmal. Es gibt ja auch ne Menge Jöcher in anderen Regionen.



Was macht bei diesen Übergängen mit dem Rennrad Spaß?


----------



## Buhl (16. Mai 2010)

AK13 schrieb:


> Was macht bei diesen Übergängen mit dem Rennrad Spaß?



Wenn er ein schön leichtes Rennrad hat, kann das Tragen ja durchaus Spaß machen. Ob das alles sinnvoll ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## stan08 (16. Mai 2010)

Bei den genannten Jöchen sind ja keine Tragepassagen dabei .

Sinn mach z.B. das Pfitscher Joch als "Übergang" (mit Gepäck) nach Sterzing - 
um dort ein paar Spaßtouren zu starten.
Der TE wird sicher Am Pfunderer seinen Spaß, haben seine geplante Tour nach Cortina  scheint sehr interessant. 
 @Holgi248 evl. Fanes - Sennes eingeplant ?


----------



## holgi248 (16. Mai 2010)

jawohl...nach dem Pfunderer fahren wir ins Fanes, Limojoch, Forcella Posporcora, bevor es nach Cortina geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stan08 (16. Mai 2010)

Perfekt wäre die Tour mit ein paar Zusatztagen im Fanes - Sennes Gebiet und 2-3 Tage Relax am Lago.


----------



## sehne (16. Mai 2010)

nehme an dass du über das pfitscher kommst. wenn du da probleme hast solltest du für´s pfunderer gewarnt sein. ansonsten halte dich an die aussagen von bike flow (mit ausnahme der flowigen abfahrt, denn die ist im unteren teil mächtig erodiert, da haben unsere mitbiker schon ganze arbeit geleistet).


----------



## Elmar Neßler (16. Mai 2010)

hi,

siehe beitrag von biking flow.

ich war drei mal oben, die abfahrt wurde mit den jahren in der tat immer schlechter, mit immer besserer fahrtechnik hat mir das aber nix ausgemacht 

als ich das letzte mal da war, haben wir von der alm bei der abfahrt schön beobachten können, wie die truppe nach uns immer wieder schieben musste, einer, der gefahren ist, fiel insgesamt 3 mal vom bike innerhalb von 5 minuten, dann hat er den rest bis knapp vor die alm geschoben. wir sind auch keine extremen fahrtechnik-freaks, sind das aber alles mit hardtail runtergefahren. etwas fahrtechnik schadet also sicher nix - und wenn ich merk, dass es nicht mein terrain ist, dann schieb ich im zweifelsfall gleich, anstatt 3 mal in kurzer zeit vom bike zu purzeln (zum glück ist ihm nix dabei passiert ...).

raufwärts ist's immer recht zäh, man muss halt auch mal beissen können, zumindest bis zur bachquerung fahren ist schon mla ganz gut, danach kann man auch noch recht viel fahren, wenn man's darauf anlegt, aber mit schieben ist man auch nicht so viel langsamer unterwegs, aber der puls bleibt niedriger ...

ich find den übergang auf jeden fall landschaftlich und auch vom biken her lohnend - wenn euch etwas schieben nix ausmacht (ggf. auch etwas runter), probiert's einfach, wenn's wetter passt und ihr nicht schon sonderlich ausgelaugt seid.

diverse bilder findest du bei interesse auf meiner homepage. klick dich einfach mal durch (ggf. auch für anschluss etappen interessant ...).

ciao,
elmar


----------



## iglg (16. Mai 2010)

stan08 schrieb:


> Bei den genannten Jöchen sind ja keine Tragepassagen dabei .
> 
> Sinn mach z.B. das Pfitscher Joch als "Übergang" (mit Gepäck) nach Sterzing -
> um dort ein paar Spaßtouren zu starten.
> ...


----------



## stan08 (17. Mai 2010)

Nein ! nur auf dem Forstweg vor der Bachquerung gefahren (auch dort nicht durchgehend); nach der Querung keinen Meter mehr .
 Das letzte Stück war mit Schneefeldern überdeckt, dort langsam vorgearbeitet. Ich schultere das Rad nie (oft Gepäck). 
Komplett fahrbar sind Wege wie Scharnitz - Karwendelhaus 
Oft ist noch etwas Restkraft da, aber die Konzentration nimmt ab, das ist dann der beste Zeitpunkt  die Fahrexperimente zu beenden.


----------



## gerald_ruis (17. Mai 2010)

Schau dirs einfach mal an:

http://www.youtube.com/user/gpsnewseu#p/u/18/oG0IB9i0RnI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhl (17. Mai 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> stan08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du willst hier wirklich erzählen, dass du das letzte Stück hoch zum Pfitscher Joch, da wo dieser lockere, dicke Schotter ist, mit dem Rennrad hochfährst ?
> ...


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2010)

Bin das Pfunderer Joch 2007 gefahren. Bei der Auffahrt habe ich die Steilheit nur noch verflucht. 
Doch als es in den Trail ging war das Grinsen wieder im Gesicht, obowhl ich den AX damals mit meinem XC-Bike mit nur 8 cm Federweg gefahren bin. 

Fazit: Die Aufffahrt lohnt sich wegen der Abfahrt allemal.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (17. Mai 2010)

Buhl schrieb:


> iglg schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer dort mit dem Rennrad fährt, ist selber schuld. Oder hat sich schwer verfahren.
> ...


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (17. Mai 2010)

Ok, hier mein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dazu...


Wie alle Wanderwege in den Alpen kommt es bei der Befahrbarkeit ganz stark darauf an wann der Weg zum letzten mal geshaped wurde.

Zwischen S1 und S3 ist da alles möglich. 

Der Zustand der Abfahrt kann sich in der Höhe selbst in ein paar Tagen grundlegend verschlechtern. Also wirst Du es nur *erfahren* können indem Du es selbst fährst. Ich hab auch genug Stürze da gesehen. Also besser kein Hochmut.

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist das Pfunderer Joch ein Schneefänger. Selbst im Hochsommer gibt es oft Schneefelder auf und unterhalb vom Joch. Teilweise bis runter zur Alm. Und vorher eine Auffahrt das einem der Lenker hoch kommt. Aber dennoch eine lohnende Tour.
Normal ein to do für jeden Alpinisten, mit oder ohne Bike!


----------

